# The Trip of a Lifetime



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:clap:The Trip of a Lifetime
When fishing the John's Pass area it's always a good idea to arrive early. You never know what you may see. How about a father, son team teaming up on the hard to fool, delicious eating, hog fish. Mr. Dave Brown (R) is so proud of Jacob Cole and his son Landon. Hog fish on a half day trip. Why not? After all, this is Florida.

That was fun; now it's off to the big time, a 63 hr. 'Deepdrop adventure into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. 
Captain Mark Hubbard, along with Captain Bryon, have really done their homework. Captain Mark explains exactly what the game plan looks like. The weather is picture Florida perfect. This is going to be a good one:

Artie and Ben have seventeen highly skilled, dedicated, anglers to help showcase this tropical wonderland we call Florida.
Mr. Justin Perlow, Sebring, Florida, has gone the 'extra mile.' Justin, caught bait on the 1/2 day boat before leaving on this marathon 63 hour adventure. Will Mr. Perlow's efforts pay off? Join us as we find out together.
Three A.M., Let's see if the shallower water, around 225', has anything to offer. Justin, that's a great start:

Mr. Scott Renner, Beavercreek, Ohio:

Looks like the AJ's are ready for breakfast:

Mr. Dave Slattery, Tampa, Florida:

As we hit the 250' depth the American reds are everywhere:




Dave, first an AJ, and now this monster. Your sure are representing Tampa well:

Mr. Hart Buck, let's show the people back in Kansas City what Florida is all about:



Scott, Beavercreek can be proud of you; I know we are. Wonder if this Northerner can catch our grouper? Hope we get the chance to find out:

Justin is a real expert with a jig; mahi & tripletail 


Mr. Ralph Stephens, Clayton, Ohio, that's a porgy to be proud of:

Mr. Aaron Lewis, Dayton, Ohio, that sun-down porgy is a real monster:

We are starved. Here comes chef Tammy with her signature mixed vegetables and chicken Alfredo over angel hair pasta. It just does not get any better than this:

9:30 Friday evening. Let's see if the old ship wreck in 375 feet of water holds any gags that are ready for dinner:
It does:
Mr. Craig Hammock:


Captain Mark Hubbard takes his fishing as serious as we do. That smile is real:

Mr. Hart Buck, Kansas City, Missouri:

Mr. Paul Buck, Cedar Key, Florida:

K C's Mr Hart Buck (L), Titusville's Mr. Ross Buck (M), and Cedar Key's Mr. Paul Buck (R):

Let's go deep; really deep. Next stop the demise of a huge once proud ship now resting in 844 feet of water. That looks like grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our bait of choice, squid:

American red snapper, AJ's, and now brown grouper. Dave, you are representing Tampa very well:

Mr. Dave Graham, Port Richey, Florida:

Sun-up. The heavens are on fire:

Things have slowed down out here. Let's move:
Ever hear of a longtail bass?Craig & Justin have:


A few years ago, while doing research work for NOAA, Captain Bryon crossed a 300 by 100 foot sunken barge. The wreck was in 733 feet of water; it really looked fishy. As far as we know it's never been fished. Let's change that:

Mr. Buck, that looks good:

Mr. Ken Carver, that's a nice barrel fish:

Mr. Paul Buck, sir, you are doing Cedar Key proud:

Mr. Justin Perlow, it looks like that, 'extra mile' is really paying off:



Mr. Slattery, American reds, AJ's, and now this. Sir, it's fellow sportsmen like you that make me proud to be a Tampa native:


Mr. Renner, no longer will we, 'Wonder if this Northerner can catch our grouper.' We know you can. It's a good thing Captain Bryon is there to help you:

Mr. Carl Kisner, Sun City, Florida:

Mr. Graham, what a performance you are putting on for us. Sir, we are proud to have you on our team. You are a real team player!

Well! It's getting late and we are still over 100 miles from Madeira Beach; let's head home. As Captains Mark & Bryon fire up those two huge diesels our man from Port Richey is just getting started. Over goes the trolling rig. A hit! Dave has jumped a sail fish. Watching one of the prettiest fish in the world leap towards the heavens is a sight never to be forgotten. With the skill of a true professional Mr. David Graham brings the magnificent fish next to the Florida Fisherman. Very carefully Will brings the sail on board:

The hook is removed and this wonder of nature is returned to the sea. instantly the mighty fish dives for home. Well done guys! Very well done indeed.
After a hot shower, and a special 'Jersey girl' Tammy steak dinner, it's time to hit the bunks for the long ride home.
Now that was one quick night.
Early Sunday morning is really special for us. We are thrilled!



We will never forget, 'The Trip of a lifetime.' How could we? And, just think, on November 13, we do it all over again. 


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a nice mess of fish... That porgy is huge!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! Both porgies had to be gaffed.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

These are the kinda reports I look forward to reading!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. I am honored to bring them to you. Bob


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice haul


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Hope to do it all over again 11/13. Will give a full report.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, never knew porgies got that big. Great report, you sir have a true talent when it comes to writing these reports!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so very much! Love to see porgies that require a gaff.


----------

